# Amp broke down?



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

arg! i think my amp just broke but im not 100% sure. its either the amp, the cord, or the guitar.

when i plug in my guitar to my amp. the sound dosent go through and i cant hear only an annoying high pitched screech. It was working fine last night when i played with it...

ive tried playing with the switches and tried adjusting everything to see what was wrong but nothing worked.


Im using the Marshall MC15CD


----------



## highwayjones (May 26, 2006)

check your guitar cord


----------

